

Microservices-Infrastructure 0.3.1 Adds DigitalOcean, vSphere, and Chronos - brianhicks
https://github.com/CiscoCloud/microservices-infrastructure/releases/tag/0.3.1

======
johns
Plans to add monitoring components to this? Our API monitoring tool is very
popular in our customer's microservices architectures:
[https://www.runscope.com/docs/radar](https://www.runscope.com/docs/radar)

